# question about TSI test



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I've seen 2 endocrinologists and neither of them felt the need to do the TSI test for me basing the diagnosis of Graves on my other blood work (TSH, free T4, free T3, TPO) and RAIU test (74.4%) and my symptoms. Is there any way this is NOT Graves? Any reason I'd need the TSI for verification of the diagnosis? Could my thyroid scan be anything else with that kind of uptake?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I never had a TSI test done either, though I never actually asked why and my doc is convinced it is Grave's as well.


----------

